# Portage Lakes Bass Masters Fall Classic Oct 11,2020 Portage lakes



## STEVE RADABAUGH (Feb 6, 2019)

***Sunday October 11, 2020 Portage Lakes at the New State Park Ramp off Rt. 93 7:30am-3:30pm
***Team or Individual Entry: $100 pre-entry,Post Marked by October 5, 2020.
Payback Schedule (based on 50 Boats) : 1st Place: $1000.00 w/Plaque 2nd:
$750.00 w/Plaque 3rd: $500.00 4th: $400 5th: $350 6th:$300.00 7th:
$250.00 8th: $200.00 9th:$150 10th: $100.00 BIG BASS $200.00 with Plaque
Rules:
1) There will be a $10 late fee to enter the day of the event. Entries must be postmarked no later than October 5th, 2020. Payouts
above or below 50 boats will be added or subtracted on a pro-rated basis. Individuals may fish by themselves or as a team.
Directors reserve the right to refuse any entry for any reason. Directors will chose a committee to resolve any issues. Boat
Numbers on a first come basis. No boat numbers will be issued for incomplete forms. No Refund for no-shows.
2) There will be a 5 Bass limit, 12” or larger. They will be measured mouth closed, tail pointed. A courtesy measurement will be
allowed if asked for in advance. To be eligible for Big Bass Prize the bass must be alive.
3) A 4oz (.25 lb) penalty will be subtracted from total for each dead bass. Winners determined by highest weight. Ties may be
broken by: number of fish, coin flip or equal split.
4) Only state operated restrooms may be used. No live bait, trolling, alcohol, breaking local park rules during tournament. Any
violations become the responsibility of those involved. Boat owner responsible for all safety equipment and any liability that may
occur during this event. Other rules will revert back to state laws or what is customary in bass tournaments.
5) Registration will begin at 6am. All contestants must check-in before the start of the event. No grace period. End of tournament
check-in will be at end of stated courtesy dock by ramp. Trailer boats and then weigh fish. All contestants must sign and agree
with form below.
Mail Entry Form to: Dave Wells 5616 Butterbridge Rd, Canal Fulton, Ohio 44614
Make Checks Payable to: Portage Lakes Bass Masters
Directors: Dale Miller (330)-571-3866 Jason Mayberry (330) 904-8202






  








Portage Lakes Bass Masters: Fall Classic




__
STEVE RADABAUGH


__
Oct 2, 2020


----------

